# Who would pay a 1000.00 for this?



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

I think i found a steal tucked away in a shed...he wants it gone tonight! for only 1000.00 with title and all. he wants it out of the shed.


----------



## big justin (Nov 23, 2009)

what is it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah what is it?


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

dang it here it is a 2001 650ds bombardier sorry thought i uploaded the pic


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

sold lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

does it run? hell yeah if it runs I would.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh yeah id buy it for sure that is a steal only $1000.00 you get it ?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

id buy it


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

It better be in your truck already lol


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

okay the UPDATE: i drove 2 hours one way to get this thing....well i drove home with out it..it ran but the blow by was so bad and the roller chain bearings were gone. i opened the air box and there was about 2 inches of oil in it. well i told him i would give him 600 for it, he said nope well the axle was bent also. so needless to say he didn't get it out of his shed last night. But it was a great rode trip


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

To bad, sure sounded like a deal. The blow by probably could have been fixed for next to nothing, rings, gasket set, possibly a piston and a bore. Chain and axle not sure about though.


----------



## jeremy7286 (Oct 20, 2009)

What are the ds650 worth? In running condition.


----------

